# Student who are Under age



## Asim73 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi there
I want to know that if student is under age then his/her parent can apply along?

I look forward to hearing from you

Thanks


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

What do you want to apply for ?


----------



## Asim73 (Mar 8, 2013)

I want my son (11) to study in australia and i as guardisn come along. I also want to bring my wife and othet two younger childten as they all depand on me.
Is it possinle
thanks


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know of any problems, you can find more info at this immigration web page..........Students - Visas & Immigration


----------

